# Dual exhaust on a 540I sport?



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

I've seen a few 540I's riding around with dual exhaust systems. I was somewhat confused because, my vehicle only has a single exhaust. I think the car looks much more aggressive with the duals. Are there any aftermarket companies that offer a dual conversion or would it have to be a custom job? Thanks in advance, Mike =)


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Fairly custom job


3 ways to go

1 - install a "fake" muffler tip out the rear
2 - Install a second real muffler that will require modification to the spare tire well (read sledge hammer) to allow for the piping to go past, etc. Some have said that his was minimal and that the spare is unafected.
3 - Buy an M5 exhaust and remove your spare, install the M5 trunk pan...


----------



## Ohmess (May 29, 2003)

*A Suggestion*

There is a guy on the Roadfly board -- Saman -- who had a custom dual Hamman exhaust installed on his 540 without modifying the undercarriage of his car. You might try to get in touch with him.


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*Some pics for ideas*

I've investigated and with the cost of a Hamman it'd be far more practical to do a custom. I think the wheel well banging could be minimal. I'm inclined to do a custom with Remus mufflers myself. Awesome sound. Do a search on this forum and you'll see some great posts with exhaust sounds. Humanoid had the best one.

See pics:
A typical custom setup









Hamann product $$$


----------



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

Wow!! That's pretty awesome. Thanks a LOT Mark, and other members =) I think a custom job will have to be the way to go. Mike
Btw Mark, 
Would you happen to know what type of mufflers are on the big pic you posted? Thanks


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Those are not mufflers. They are Magnaflow resonators.


----------



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

How much did you find the Hamann set-up costing?!? :dunno:


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

Greco, you're right. Look's to be Magnaflow resonators in back and what appears to be something like Walker Dynamax resonators where the original resonator was.

I believe Hamann is about $3k. Here's their site. Not sure who distributes/sells in the US.
http://www.hamann-motorsport.de/homee.htm

If or when I do a custom exhaust I will probably go with a pair of Walker Dynamax resonators and use two Remus universal mufflers (see link below) in place of the Magnaflow resonators. The Remus universal is very inexpensive yet has the famous Remus sound. They are also small and should fit similarly to the Magnaflow resonators.

This is the standard Remus muffler for the 540 designed to replace the stock. Select BMW 540 Saloon
http://www.remus.at/product.php?option=1&selPrdID=1&ln=2&selectBrtID=17&selectCatID=299&selectDtlID=615
Note that it is of course a single muffler rated for 210KW.

The universal Remus is rated up to 110KW so two of them gives a similar power rating, and it's way cheaper.

http://www.remus.at/product.php?option=1&selPrdID=1&ln=2&selectBrtID=53&selectCatID=299&selectDtlID=615

Here's the link to Humanoid's exhaust samples. I'd be looking for the Remus custom quad sound. (The last one)

http://www.dinan540.com/VIDS/540exhausts.mpeg

cheers!


----------



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Guys. Mike =)


----------



## ChinoRN (Jul 21, 2004)

hi. any pictures of a custom dual for the 6cyl 5 series? 528/530 etc.?
thanks


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's what it sounds like... (w/o res and cats).. IMO alot better than Hamann's sounds...
http://baddreams.org/bmw/piedmont 008.avi 
http://baddreams.org/bmw/piedmont 009.avi


----------



## NC540 (Jul 12, 2004)

I've seen 3'er, specifically M3er's ragging about 540's with dual pipes as M5 wantab's.
I think it looks alright, but I might wait untiil I can afford a real M5 before I would duel exhaust my 540. I really like the sound of the exhaust, so I'll probably go single Remus exhaust.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

It looks to me like a fake passenger side outlet.

If so....Whats the point in going to all the trouble to add the 2nd pipe all the way over to 
that side only to dead end it. Why not just add the fake tips. :dunno:



Greco said:


> Here's what it sounds like... (w/o res and cats).. IMO alot better than Hamann's sounds...
> http://baddreams.org/bmw/piedmont 008.avi
> http://baddreams.org/bmw/piedmont 009.avi


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

After talking with the owner of the video it appears that the right side is not fake after all, as there is unmuffled air being pushed through there. The inside tip is cosmetic while the outside right side tip expells any exhaust fumes that happen to enter there. Gives it a little extra open exhasut sound. The look is nice and unless someone actually looks under you car they won't notice the difference. I thought from looking a the vids that he had replace his floor pan...

Eisenmann's original quad for non m-sport bumpers had the right side actually come out from the muffler and route to the right side. 

As for 3'ers (M3'ers) ragging about quad setup 540's being M5 wannabe's, they are just upset that our 540's can ahng with them on a roll while carrying 3 othe rpeople.


----------



## jackalex (May 21, 2004)

Just for your information: back in May we had a long and interesting conversation about dual exhaust for 540's (www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50076&page=1&pp=25) . There were lots of examples of different ways to do a dual system, with and without trying to be an M5 -- complete with a guy from Canada who built his own from scratch parts. Another of the guys worked at Rogue Engineering and spoke of a system that was going to be manufactured this summer to solve the "don't want to cut" crowd and provide good sound, performance, etc., etc. I have not seen it show up on the web site, does anyone know what the status of this offering is?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I too was waiting to hear the final news on Rogue since I am interesting in doing
exhaust. What ever happened? :dunno:



jackalex said:


> Just for your information: back in May we had a long and interesting conversation about dual exhaust for 540's (www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50076&page=1&pp=25) . There were lots of examples of different ways to do a dual system, with and without trying to be an M5 -- complete with a guy from Canada who built his own from scratch parts. Another of the guys worked at Rogue Engineering and spoke of a system that was going to be manufactured this summer to solve the "don't want to cut" crowd and provide good sound, performance, etc., etc. I have not seen it show up on the web site, does anyone know what the status of this offering is?


----------

